# embroidering over seams?



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

is it possible to embroider over the seams of a hat? and if so what does it entail?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Embroidery is run all the time on 6 panel hats (over the seam) The file needs to be digitized properly for hats as well as 6-panel hats to help compensate for the seam.

Properly digitized designs for hats run from the middle outwards unlike normal flat material embroidery running left to right, etc.


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

will the digitizing cost more for a design that goes over top of the seams?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

maybe just slightly due to possible extra stitches on the underlay but shouldn't be much of a difference


----------

